# Three Gorges Dam and the Earth's tilt?!!!



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Apparently with the stoppage and re-direct of the vast amount of water in China in part of the 3 Gorges Dam, it has affected the tilt of the Earth. True?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Gorges_Dam


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

An estimate only--since recording instruments are unable to detect discrepancies this small, is that the dam shortens each day by 60 billionths of a second.


----------

